# Live Wallpapers On CM4DX?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey I have been running every new nightly build of CM7 and I still have not been able to get a Live Wallpaper to load? Any help? Thanks.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

nope they dont work yet. theres a few that do but most dont


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah on nightly 9 here with the camera fix and some work some don't, mostly the don'ts are winning. I usually have to do a battery pull on the ones that dont work.


----------

